# but from where?



## jbl1119 (May 19, 2007)

where would you suggest and what is an easy strain to grow outdoors?eace:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

www.drchronic.com 
heard great things about them plus they give u free seeds too


----------

